# Moving co help! Fedex? DHL? Emory or other?



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Friends: I have searched throughout our forum on this point and seem to have found alot on entire household removers or car transport but my need is quite abit smaller... over these years of travel I have reduced down to travel bags but with the move to Dubai, I want to bring over 4-5 mudium-size boxes from the US and have found stunningly rediculous prices from DHL and Fedex... 

Any thoughts or experiences here would be helpful... removal from Phoenix AZ to Dubai; personal items (clothes and my treasures of troika)... 30-40 pounds each box with 4 boxes total. 

I have tried several searches on google without much luck... seems that everyone wants to move an entire house and I am bringing over very little but they are my treasures!

Thanks for a note!

TM


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pay for extra cargo/baggage.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

tigertmoore said:


> Friends: I have searched throughout our forum on this point and seem to have found alot on entire household removers or car transport but my need is quite abit smaller... over these years of travel I have reduced down to travel bags but with the move to Dubai, I want to bring over 4-5 mudium-size boxes from the US and have found stunningly rediculous prices from DHL and Fedex...
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences here would be helpful... removal from Phoenix AZ to Dubai; personal items (clothes and my treasures of troika)... 30-40 pounds each box with 4 boxes total.
> 
> ...


Fly business and get the extra baggage allowance, also pay for excess.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

tigertmoore said:


> Friends: I have searched throughout our forum on this point and seem to have found alot on entire household removers or car transport but my need is quite abit smaller... over these years of travel I have reduced down to travel bags but with the move to Dubai, I want to bring over 4-5 mudium-size boxes from the US and have found stunningly rediculous prices from DHL and Fedex...
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences here would be helpful... removal from Phoenix AZ to Dubai; personal items (clothes and my treasures of troika)... 30-40 pounds each box with 4 boxes total.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I know that in the US you tend to use courier companies a great deal more than we do in Europe, probably because of the size of the place, however traditionally over here couriers have been exhorbitantly expensive for individuals. Company accounts tend to be considerably cheaper of course.

Another question you may want to ponder is whether you want to send the stuff airfreight or sea freight. Clearly time is a factor and I do not know how it works from Phoenix AZ, however in my experience (which was a couple of decades ago I must admit) was that airfreight, which is calculated on weight, or volume x 6, whichever is the greater, tends to be considerably more expensive than overland transport. Of course if transportation from your home town works out too complicated with multiple transhipment points, then you'd be better off choosing a more direct route in any case.

My opinion would be to find a reputable forwarding agent who would handle everything for you, including customs clearance, collection from home etc. for a point to point service and moreover be used to handling cargo. These companies usually offer a multimodal service and should be able to advise on the best method for your routing and volume of cargo involved. They can also advise on export packing. FYI ask for LCL (Less than Container Load) service is choosing to ship via sea.

Again, I am unfamiliar with the US but companies such as Wilhelmsen Ship Services (Barwil) and GAC have a strong presence over here. In the UK there used to be a publication called Lloyds Loading List which would advertise all sorts of such services; there must be something similar in your country.

Another option may be to contact household effects removals companies; they normally only like to talk to you in terms of full container loads but I know that they can also handle smaller volumes, although it is likely they will be more expensive I suppose.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Could always ship usps. Will need a po box here to have it sent to. If staying at a hotel, can use their po box usually. If your company is based here, they should have a po box here. Is cheaper then DHL and the rest. 

United Arab Emirates

May be an option for anything over the allotted 'extra' baggage the plane lets you have. The extra luggage is still the cheaper way to go.


----------

